# Hotcig in my Bio class :)



## KZOR (9/11/16)

Was tired of marking exam papers today and decided to do a photo shoot of my R150 with some of my animals.
Which combo do you like the most?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

wow, you guys do things a little bigger than my bio class back in the day, a few specimens on a slide. 
Last one's my fave, whatever that hondtjie is?


----------



## KZOR (9/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> whatever that hondtjie is


Silver backed jackal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Silver backed jackal


I was pretty sure we dont have wolves, but thought jackals were a lot smaller, that looks close to Alsatian size.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/11/16)




----------



## KZOR (9/11/16)

@Chukin'Vape 
With a long nasal passage like that he would definitely be A MTL buck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

